# rs grill for the a3 sedan



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

does anyone know where i can get a rs grill for the a3 sedan or custom made one ?

i really like this look .. minus the bumper as i won't be replacing that ... and the audi hood rings
i reckon it would look good ...


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.xenonz.co.uk/index.html

They just made a new RS3 style grille for the 8V. It's not on their website yet, but can be seen on their instagram page. 

Link to the grille : http://instagram.com/p/ufVa58S1i9/?modal=true

:thumbup:


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

DG7Projects said:


> http://www.xenonz.co.uk/index.html
> 
> They just made a new RS3 style grille for the 8V. It's not on their website yet, but can be seen on their instagram page.
> 
> ...



yep i already contacted them 2 days ago ... i wanted the rs grill without the rings bracket on the grill as i wanted the rings on the hood.
they said they can't change it .. that's how they are made etc ... so the wait continues ...


----------

